
Google's Mortal Enemy Does It a $95B Favor - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-20/google-s-mortal-enemy-does-it-a-95-billion-favor
======
mtgx
Few can argue that these rules or _others like them_ aren't needed for regular
users.

The "problem" is all of these companies that have made bank in the past decade
swallowing all internet users' data get to _keep_ that data and continue to
make money off it, while new competitors won't have the same opportunity. They
also get to keep all the money they've made from exploiting that data.

Since the solution isn't "just allow everyone to abuse the data just like
Google/Facebook have for the past decade" then it _must_ be to "take all of
Google/Facebook's targeting data" and preferably even fine them large amounts
of money to nullify the profits they've made from this abuse. Although the
latter is a tricky one with the whole passing laws that apply in
retrospective.

